# I need to make an HDD bootable to use it to install windows



## Rayleyne

So a very long time ago i used to know how to make an HDD bootable and copy all the windows files to it and use it to install windows, This was back in the windows xp days, I need to do this for win 7, Because i have no external flash drive, Or cd to use, Only a spare 200GB HDD, A sata cable and a win 7 iso

Suggestions?


----------



## StormX2

http://paulski.com/zpages.php?id=1711

i think this is what you are looking for

although, that is for win xp

try this one

http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2009/01/14/turn-any-usb-flash-drive-or-hdd-into-a-bootable-windows-7-instal/


----------



## mr soft

Wouldn´t it be easier to make a bootable DVD with that iso using imgburn ? or am I reading it wrong and you don´t have a DVD drive ?


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr soft*
> 
> Wouldn´t it be easier to make a bootable DVD with that iso using imgburn ? or am I reading it wrong and you don´t have a DVD drive ?


V

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> So a very long time ago i used to know how to make an HDD bootable and copy all the windows files to it and use it to install windows, This was back in the windows xp days, I need to do this for win 7, *Because i have no external flash drive, Or cd to use, Only a spare 200GB HDD, A sata cable and a win 7 iso*
> 
> Suggestions?


And storm, it doesn't work it says its missing/cant read from a file thats CLEARLY there


----------



## StormX2

ah thats lame -.-


----------



## Kramy

Does the Microsoft USB DVD Download Tool work with External HDDs? Might be worth checking.

http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msstore/html/pbPage.Help_Win7_usbdvd_dwnTool


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kramy*
> 
> Does the Microsoft USB DVD Download Tool work with External HDDs? Might be worth checking.
> 
> http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msstore/html/pbPage.Help_Win7_usbdvd_dwnTool


if I understood him, he has only internal, and no adapter kit


----------



## Rayleyne

Nope no adapter kits, The only thing i have is an Esata to Sata adapter to connect the drive to my laptop, The usb portion doesn't exactly work, SAdly the machine i was to use this on decided to take the plunge aswell so now i've no desktop at all :< Turns out you can't sticky tape things together and hope it works.


----------



## That Guy

Is it difficult for you to acquire the materials required for the task?


----------



## StormX2

yah I had to give up =(

I Google'd all of Google, and everyone says No to utilizing Internal SATA Drive as if it were a Boot-able Device to install win 7 from.

Totally sounds like something that would be cool to do









Had this cool idea of a small HDD packed with Partitions of Clean OS Installer









But instead you are going to have to obtain a Flash Drive or burn an iso onto a disk.
use a friends computer etc.


----------



## Sean Webster

Create a partition on the HDD

Go into diskpart > select the HDD > select the partition > type "active"

Then extract and drag all the files from the Windows 7 ISO onto that HDD's partition you marked active.

Select to boot from and it should work the same as a USB/CD to install windows....should.


----------



## StormX2

yay SW to the Rescue


----------



## Rayleyne

Sean webster to the rescue indeed, Has no rep button though


----------



## OldMX

EasyBCD lets you boot off a .iso file, give it a try. Thats how i install windows on my computers and believe me, its the fastest way.


----------



## StormX2

did this end up working for you ?

Sean shoudl throw this onto a sticky of HDD/SSD goodness


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> did this end up working for you ?
> 
> Sean shoudl throw this onto a sticky of HDD/SSD goodness


If so I will. I also am thinking I can take an external and make a few 4-5GB partitions, drag different OS install files on them like have

partition 1 - Windows XP install files
(no vista cause it is the unloved windows)
partition 2 - Windows 7 install files
Partition 3 - Windows 8 install files
partition 4 - data and what not

then when i need to have one to install one just activate the first, second, or third partition to boot from. I will try that out when I get my external i ordered the other day.


----------



## Rayleyne

Yeah it worked, My sata controller wasn't the happiest but it worked.


----------

